# 1.8T burning oil at idle if left for more than a minute, no smoke off idle.



## Cedmonds (Apr 14, 2014)

*180 quattro 1.8T burning oil at idle if left for more than a minute, no smoke off idle.*

I have a 1.8T burning oil at idle when I leave it idle for more than a minute. It idles around 800RPM smoothly but I have to bring rpms up to a grand for it not to smoke. 

I bought it with *126k* miles and only run motul 300v generally I replace the oil every 5k miles on the nose with a new MANN oversized filter, this last oil change I went over to just shy of 10k miles. The previous owner installed a 3 inch downpipe. I'm at *165k* now and this problem begins when the stock exhaust he adapted to fit the 3 inch down pipe rotted completely away. I changed the exhaust past the 3 inch downpipe to 3 inch the whole way back. It's definitely oil cause the motul 300V that I run in everything and it has a very particular smell when it burns because its racing oil. There was no oil or coolant consumption and I put another 2,000 miles on it since the problem started... my dipstick hasn't budged so the leak must be small. Regardless I convinced myself it was the turbo seals so I removed the turbo (totally a vile proceedure) and zero signs of oil leakage inside there. The exhaust side was black and not oily, Not even any oil on the compressor side, everything was tight which leads to the weird part. 

I'm getting some oil in my pancake tube and beyond all the way up into the intake. Way back before any of this smoking started when I did my timing belt at *148k* with the gates timing component kit I powdercoated my pancake pipe blue and notice standing oil in it which I attributed at that point to my turbo is on its way out..I cleaned it out well and threw it together. Drove it with zero problems till just recently when I changed that exhaust. now when I pull the pipe there isn't standing oil but more like a small amount of sludge.

There isn't anywhere I can imagine oil getting in after the turbo but before the pancake so I'm definitely missing something... I'm guessing the PCV has to be a culprit or possibly sludge but I replaced everything with 034motorsport PCV kit when I first bought the car. I do see the front of my engine is caked in oil which is odd cause I detail the piss out of my engine. Other odd things: Oil in the N75 valve and the pressure control valve. I might try cleaning my 034 PCV and changing the suction pump + pressure control valve to see if things improve... I got the turbo and exhaust manifold off right now the new turbo and all the peripheral stuff like gaskets and new lines are here waiting on the Relentless V4 manifold to show up so there will be a new turbo regardless. Anyone have any desludging tips? just so I can be super sure before I throw all these parts on? I'm sure i'll have to drop the pan and change the pickup tube.


----------



## rodhot (Jan 4, 2012)

*details*

showing your location lets others close by suggest good local shops!! many times valve guide -seals are the issue with off throttle "oiling" good luck


----------



## Cedmonds (Apr 14, 2014)

im 90% sure its PCV related because of the oil in the pan pipe, there would be no path from the valve guides to the pan pipe. What I did notice is there is oil right where the N75 and the pressure control valve enter the aluminum charge pipe that run along the backside of the block. This explains why im not seeing oil in my turbo but seeing it in my pan pipe, through the intercooler, up past the throttle body, and into the intake. Where the 034motorsport PCV kit installs to the engine block is completely soaked with oil. It might not be seated right I wasn't really happy with how loose it was when I installed it even with the hold down clip installed. I may try a larger O-ring or something. It might be bad rings or something creating excessive PCV pressure but what would be the effects of a massive PCV leak right at the engine block?

Possibly it might be when I installed the bigger exhaust it allowed the exhaust side of the compressor to flow better and spin faster, making more boost, causing more pressure in the engine and thus more oil vapor. I'll probably throw a catch can in the system just incase that is a factor.










https://imgur.com/zdetJwG


----------



## Cedmonds (Apr 14, 2014)

*O34 motorsport PCV valve has definitely failed.*

The PCV valve has failed, I can blow through it both directions so there is no possible way it's going to hold pressure under boost.... explains alot. :banghead::banghead: On another note i'm not happy with the silicone hoses, you can see the clamps they sent with the kit are wrong for silicone hoses and the hoses have heated up and reformed around the clamps so they don't hold anymore causing every connection in there PCV system to leak  I'll basically have to re-engineer that but what really burns my biscuit is this over priced metal 34$ PCV valve failing a lot sooner than i would have expected. I was hoping for at least 5 years out of a 125$ kit but oh well. 

So expect this to look like a terrible mess in 3 years or less which isn't bad considering there 1 year warranty. Honestly I shouldn't complain too much. I'll probably just buy their kit again and redo it with the proper hose clamps or maybe get the block breather adapter from 034 or integrated engineering and redo the entire PCV in AN fittings.









*How it appears 3 years later*









As it came out..leaking from every connection even the factory band clamped ones. I whipped the block breather connection so crap wouldn't fall in my crankcase.









The 034 PCV valve, once removed I can blow through it both ways


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

I normally just use a regular OEM PCV valve or one from Summit Racing and re-do the hoses. I have never had oil issues doing it this way, the 034 stuff in this case seems to fit well but their manufacturing process sucks so I am not surprised the PCV failed.


----------



## Cedmonds (Apr 14, 2014)

Yeah the 034motorsport PCV being wide open oil vapor can travel a direct path to right to the charge pipe in front of the turbo which is why i'm getting oil in the pan pipe :facepalm: It explains why we can't find anything wrong with the turbo, We took off the intake and with the exhaust manifold off its pretty easy to see the valve guides are good to go so i'm pretty positive 034's valve is at fault.... IN their defense they changed the weighting of the valve, the new valve has the logo laser etched the old one had the logo machined so I went off and ordered a new one versus trying to convert it over to use the 97 Supra PCV which is known to be bulletproof in these turbo rigs. Adding a cheap catch can and I bet we'll be good to go!


----------

